# Wet sand between coats?



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm trying to get a relatively smooth finish. I have the primer down and sanded. I have 1 coat of the finish color down. To get the smoothest finish, should I sand between coats or just wait till the final coat?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

no1hustler said:


> I'm trying to get a relatively smooth finish. I have the primer down and sanded. I have 1 coat of the finish color down. To get the smoothest finish, should I sand between coats or just wait till the final coat?


Since I can't see it I will assume your finish is pretty much like most finishes. If this is the case, put on another coat or two before you sand so that you dont sand down into the base coat. Generally, just a light sanding will remove a good amount of finish - sometmes more than you want. Always use a sanding block or pad of sorts. Using your hand will leave grooves from your fingers. 
After each sanding, look at an angle to the light and you will see what was sanded on the mountain tops appearing dull. The slopes and valleys will be shiney. Sand till all looks dull. Dont get too agressive at first. Just coat-let dry-and sand. With lacquer this will take me about 5 or 6 cycles of a fairly heavy-for-lacquer coat of wet on wet spraying. 

Now I have a few questions:
1) what type of finish are you using?
2) are you intending to buff out the finish for a mirror finish or just a pretty flat finish?


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm using a sherman-williams water based enamel. I'm more interested in a flat finish. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

im assuming since your using a primer your using paint. latex or oil? sanding between coats is a good step. if your using latex i would not wet sand.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

It is latex. You wouldn't wet sand at all?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

no1hustler said:


> It is latex. You wouldn't wet sand at all?


no. wet sanding just softens latex and defeats the purpose. sand by hand in circular motion with 220. i like to use a sanding spounge for a block. the only time i wet sand is lacquer, or other very thin,very hard material.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

no1hustler said:


> I'm using a sherman-williams water based enamel. I'm more interested in a flat finish.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


What would you be using a latex paint on?












 







.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

It is a frame for a floor mirror.


----------

